# Does anyone recognise this move?



## Tez3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Folowing a discussion on another section, I'm at a loss to know what move this is, can any one help please. What I'm fairly sure of is that it's not a gender specific move, ie a woman using her breasts deliberately to choke someone out! I'm hoping someone with more experience in Judo can help out here.
The move is described here...
http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73667&page=5

As you can see I'm not successful in working out what it is!


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 15, 2010)

It sounds like it could be " The Tallahassee Titty Choke " or maybe -
" The Boston Booby Blackout " or 
" The Tennessee Tah Tah Triangle Choke "  or
" Last Train to Hooterville "
" Thanks For the Mammaries "
" The South Dakota Speed Bump Strangle "

It has to be one of these.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 15, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> It sounds like it could be " The Tallahassee Titty Choke " or maybe -
> " The Boston Booby Blackout " or
> " The Tennessee Tah Tah Triangle Choke " or
> " Last Train to Hooterville "
> ...


 
ROFL, yeah that helped a lot mate!

Pointless me doing it anyway, I'm er on the smaller side


----------



## alcatraz (Jul 15, 2010)

Without a photo as a frame of reference.

I once saw two women praciting ne-waza, and one of the women positioned herself into Kami Shiho Gatame (North & South), and her breasts actually stopped her opponent from breathing, and she passed out temporarily.

I will try and avoid the obvious joke about the technique, TAte Shiho Gatame, and not get my vowels mixed up.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 15, 2010)

alcatraz said:


> Without a photo as a frame of reference.
> 
> I once saw two women praciting ne-waza, and one of the women positioned herself into Kami Shiho Gatame (North & South), and her breasts actually stopped her opponent from breathing, and she passed out temporarily.
> 
> I will try and avoid the obvious joke about the technique, TAte Shiho Gatame, and not get my vowels mixed up.


 

My instructor does that move but it's the knot on the belt that does the damage lol! He's also go a habit when grappling of listening to you breathing and when you breathe out he leans on more so you can't breathe in!

I think perhaps though in this case the poster is a little too fixated on women and the way they grapple!


----------



## Tiberius (Jul 15, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> My instructor does that move but it's the knot on the belt that does the damage lol! He's also go a habit when grappling of listening to you breathing and when you breathe out he leans on more so you can't breathe in!
> 
> I think perhaps though in this case the poster is a little too fixated on women and the way they grapple!



I am really not too expert on Judo and the way women are supposed to grapple. This is how I remember the hold ^.^ . Maybe I described it wrong. It wasnt like suffocating me, but pressing against the throat. The suffocating thing the way another poster described it happens too but rarely (I did not pass out). They get in the way at times, but as long as my head isnt fixed and I can turn it sideways or something so they are not covering my mouth and nose I can still breathe.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 15, 2010)

Tiberius said:


> I am really not too expert on Judo and the way women are supposed to grapple. This is how I remember the hold ^.^ . Maybe I described it wrong. It wasnt like suffocating me, but pressing against the throat. The suffocating thing the way another poster described it happens too but rarely (I did not pass out). They get in the way at times, but as long as my head isnt fixed and I can turn it sideways or something so they are not covering my mouth and nose I can still breathe.


 
You poor bloke , going to training for you must be absolute hell.
I honestly don't know how you can endure such punishment.  

You must be wearing too much of this-

:axebs:

and it makes the women have an irresistible urge to smother you with their " Chest Puppies ".


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 15, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> You poor bloke , going to training for you must be absolute hell.
> I honestly don't know how you can endure such punishment.
> 
> You must be wearing too much of this-
> ...


 
Cruel man, where's your pity, this guy needs your sympathy :wink1:

Anyone would think you thought he was coming the raw prawn!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 15, 2010)

Some men have chest puppies too.
Sean


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 15, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Cruel man, where's your pity, this guy needs your sympathy :wink1:
> 
> Anyone would think you thought he was coming the raw prawn!


 
Don't come the uncooked crustacean with me luv , this blokes got a couple of kangaroos loose in the top paddock .


----------



## Tiberius (Jul 15, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Cruel man, where's your pity, this guy needs your sympathy :wink1:
> 
> Anyone would think you thought he was coming the raw prawn!



Lulz, I admit I did not exactly complain to the teacher. It happened rare enough, but being the only guy and always being paired with a woman I guess it happens more than in a martial art with fewer female participation where the guy is maybe paired every 4th time or so with a girl.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 15, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> Don't come the uncooked crustacean with me luv , this blokes got a couple of kangaroos loose in the top paddock .


 
:lfao:

A couple of snags short of the barbie then?


----------



## Tiberius (Jul 15, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> Don't come the uncooked crustacean with me luv , this blokes got a couple of kangaroos loose in the top paddock .



 My "the queens English" is seriously rusty it seems. But whatever you said man, you are a cool ape


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 16, 2010)

Tiberius said:


> My "the queens English" is seriously rusty it seems. But whatever you said man, you are a cool ape


 
 Where are you from? I'd assumed English wasn't your first language I think though it's very good.


----------



## Tiberius (Jul 16, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> You must be wearing too much of this-
> 
> :axebs:



Ive got better than that. Green eyes 



Tez3 said:


> Where are you from? I'd assumed English wasn't your first language I think though it's very good.



I was born and raised in Germany, but my parents are immigrants from Italy. I am Italian, technically and thats the way I feel and living in Cologne, which stems from the Latin word for Colony, I never felt like an outlander here. My mom being from northern Italy helped too I guess. Most people think of your stereotypical sicilian when you say Italian and I look nothing like that although there are many more Italians by now who are 6 feet and above. One aunt of mine and a cousin on my mothers side is actually blonde.

I know I am supposed to use the  ' and I do in writing, but I never got around to get the habit to do it while typing ^^.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 16, 2010)

Tiberius said:


> Ive got better than that. Green eyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I know Koln quite well, I lived in Germany for three years, bit further up though, north of Dusseldorf. Went to Italy once with one of our fighters to a fight night in Naples, we were treated wonderfully and after the fights we spent a couple of days there. I go to the south of France a lot which is popular with everyone lol loads of Italians go, very nice people and yes a lot of blondes! At the risk of starting another coffee discussion, a lady from Milan told me that Italian coffee is the best in the world! 

Your English is excellent, slang is always difficult though! Aussie is easy for me I watch a lot of Oz programmes (*not* Neighbours and Home and Away!) I enjoy the sense of humour plus I have a good friend who spends about ten years in Tasmanai then ten here etc currently he's in Hobart again.

Still trying to find out this move, I'd suggest videoing it but am thinking it might be a bit 'European' for some :ultracool. Americans can be easily shocked sometimes.........sits back and waits for protests lol.........well you don't have the nudity we have on the televison do you!


----------



## Tiberius (Jul 16, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> I know Koln quite well, I lived in Germany for three years, bit further up though, north of Dusseldorf. Went to Italy once with one of our fighters to a fight night in Naples, we were treated wonderfully and after the fights we spent a couple of days there. I go to the south of France a lot which is popular with everyone lol loads of Italians go, very nice people and yes a lot of blondes! At the risk of starting another coffee discussion, a lady from Milan told me that Italian coffee is the best in the world!
> 
> Your English is excellent, slang is always difficult though! Aussie is easy for me I watch a lot of Oz programmes (*not* Neighbours and Home and Away!) I enjoy the sense of humour plus I have a good friend who spends about ten years in Tasmanai then ten here etc currently he's in Hobart again.
> 
> Still trying to find out this move, I'd suggest videoing it but am thinking it might be a bit 'European' for some :ultracool. Americans can be easily shocked sometimes.........sits back and waits for protests lol.........well you don't have the nudity we have on the televison do you!



I think what would be a really interesting tape, would be videotaping me asking them if I can videotape them doing that thing with the tatas with me XD .

Americans produce more porn than anybody. If you would be a guy you would know it  . But I guess they keep nudity off of public channels more. Düsseldorf is very Posh. In a ranking of best cities to live in worldwide it ranked second place. We were neighbours then  . Milan is great. My family on my mothers side lives East from that in Ravenna.

Maybe it wasnt even judo, or a variation. Those Judo suits are so thick, probably they did not even realise what they were doing. Knowing yoga I get creative too sometimes and try to use my flexibility to turn some of my Yoga Asanas into wrestling holds, but so far with little success  .


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 16, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Still trying to find out this move, I'd suggest videoing it but am thinking it might be a bit 'European' for some :ultracool. *Americans can be easily shocked sometimes*.........sits back and waits for protests lol.........well you don't have the nudity we have on the televison do you!


 

Well being a shocled American all I have to say not is based on what you posted about, you want to knwo the move...well here it is and you asked for it

The style it comes from and the associatd kata

ChestyMorgan-ryu the deadly weapons kata :uhyeah:


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 16, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well being a shocled American all I have to say not is based on what you posted about, you want to knwo the move...well here it is and you asked for it
> 
> The style it comes from and the associatd kata
> 
> ChestyMorgan-ryu the deadly weapons kata :uhyeah:


 

:lfao: excellent!


Did you mean shocked or shackled there? are we taking this thread in yet another risque direction? 



Anyone turning Yoga into wrestling moves has the martial arts addiction lol, it's the one where everything is turned into a martial arts move! I was doing a first aid course a while back and when you have to do the CPR on the dummy all I could think was 'side control arm bar'! So sad!


----------



## Tiberius (Jul 16, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Anyone turning Yoga into wrestling moves has the martial arts addiction lol, it's the one where everything is turned into a martial arts move! I was doing a first aid course a while back and when you have to do the CPR on the dummy all I could think was 'side control arm bar'! So sad!



I whish, I actually need to improve class attendance. It was more of an desperation move. Althouhg we started out with me pinning her somehow she turned me around and I ended up lying with my back on top of her.

I tried then this move






Puttig my leg behind both of our heads instead of just mine to see if I could strangle her or something, but she let go of my arm fixed my feet in place with her hands and got up, so that I was dangling off her neck like a necklace. Guess I shouldnt try new things with the biggest Judoka in class ^^.

I think if some kind of yoga fu would be possible, somebody would have thought of it already.


----------

